# Berkeley Pro Spec Chrome on sale at Chaos Fishing



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

FYI

Berkley Pro Spec Chrome is on sale at Chaos Fishing in Florida until Midnight 11-29-2021

I did not really need it today but I got a 3 pound Spool of 20 Pound Test Orange 

$60 plus $9.95 Shipping 

Chaos has a few one pound spools of 16# left at $37 and change.

I do not work at Chaos this is a customer service announcement


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Big Gulp Cast Nets in Bradenton Florida has a 15% Off Sale on Cast Nets until Midnight 11 29 2021

Free Shipping

These are bad ass pro nets and I have a new V2 10' 1/2" net ordered 10 minutes ago

Had to stop myself from ordering an 8' net for wading.

I do not work at Big Gulp this is an addicted to fishing customer service announcement from someone whose MasterCard is taking a Cyber Monday hit.....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The addiction has worsened. Just Ordered a Big Gulp 12' 3/4" Net V1

For $135 delivered I figured that this was a real good exercise program.

Never having thrown a 12' net, if it proves to be too much to me, I will gift it to a Hatteras Island professional mullet fisherman, I know two of them, one can not stand me and generally lets me know it when we meet at one of his secret net spots down Hatteras way.

I am hiding my wallet until tomorrow when the coast will be clear.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Received the bulk spool last night from Chaos from Cyber Monday.

Instead of the old 3 pound bulk spool containing 7120 yards of 20 pound Chrome I was expecting.

I got a new bulk spool containing 3000 yards in the old spool size but only filled half full. It looks exactly like the half filled spool it is.

Website at Chaos was changed in the interim since Monday to read medium bulk spool instead of 3 pound bulk spool so others had the same problem I had this morning.

Nice gentleman at Chaos went through this with me, but the bottom line is Pure Fishing wins since 3000 yards regular price is now $110 normally. 

Was given the opportunity to ship back for refund, but then I would be out 2 shipment payments, here and back.

I have put it in my mind that a big shark (Named Pure Fishing) has come along and stripped me of 4120 yards of Chrome.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Pure Fishing has alot of sharks in the waters …everywhere you turn in the tackle industry.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Garboman said:


> Received the bulk spool last night from Chaos from Cyber Monday.
> 
> Instead of the old 3 pound bulk spool containing 7120 yards of 20 pound Chrome I was expecting.
> 
> ...


You are a better person than I. I would have contacted my credit card company and fought the charge due to deceptive advertising. That’s just me.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I made a feeble attempt at getting Chaos to send me some more Chrome. Fella working at Chaos was so polite I did not feel like making things too difficult between us as Chaos was willing to refund me my money once I returned the Chrome.
I buy a lot of small things from Chaos, they carry the stuff I use and have rod building supplies and ship really fast.

My nets arrived today. 12' Net is certainly way more than a 10', after a bit of real I finally got one 12' pancake before I ran out of steam in about 6 attempts.

10' net is nice.

12' is a real workout machine for me anyway.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Chaos does have some attractive pricing. Got a great deal on 3 spools Of Sufix Tritanium and it arrived quick.


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

Garboman said:


> Received the bulk spool last night from Chaos from Cyber Monday.
> 
> Instead of the old 3 pound bulk spool containing 7120 yards of 20 pound Chrome I was expecting.
> 
> ...


the half spool thing started last year why I switched to stren hi vis gold!


----------

